# My large tank build



## Jayse (Feb 15, 2012)

Well, I'm finally getting around to starting my build thread. There will actually be two build threads I'm working on. This one is for the larger tank. The friend I purchased it off of thought it was 125g, but after I bought it from him and checked dimensions I got 112g. I'm sure it's actually smaller than that with glass thickness, so if anyone has a more accurate amount let me know, but for now I'll just say 112g. The measurements are 60"x 24"x 18" With over 100lbs of rock and over 100lbs of black 3M colorquartz, wet/dry filter, other odds and end accessories I still can't complain about the volume for the price. If I was interested in Mbuna I would've taken his 50 or so fish too. This tank did come with a stand in cosmetically bad condition. I've ripped most of the 1/8 inch formica material off of it to reveal the foundation of the stand that looks structurally sound and was even sealed on most of the wood. However the previous owner before my friend must not have cared about detail so I will have to make some adjustments/ repairs to the stand structure before putting on the outer shell.

I'm not sure if I plan on using all of the rock or not. Again, he had it set up as a Mbuna tank. I'm leaning more to an all peacock/hap/ lab tank OR peacock mixed with other variety so I can have breeders other than just labs (I would like to be able to sell fish back to my LFS so I can help my new addiction along).

As I mentioned before I am also setting up a smaller tank a 40g that I've had for a year with tropical fish. I tore that down and was going to make a cichlid tank... my first ever, caught the bug and went for a larger tank without ever setting up the smaller one.

I have to say, this C-F has become addicting to watch the builds and learn from others. Many great helpers on this site. So here goes with my contributions..... I'll start with some pics of the tank and what remains of the stand in my workshop.


Lg tank1 by jayse2011, on Flickr


Lg tank2 by jayse2011, on Flickr


Lg tank3 by jayse2011, on Flickr


Lg tank base2 by jayse2011, on Flickr


Lg tank base1 by jayse2011, on Flickr

Her'e the link for my 40g build http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=242441

Stay tuned.....


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

Lots of options with a five-footer, but since you're not into mbuna and I'm not experienced in anything outside of mbuna, I will only say that if you want one species in there as a group, you should have success with:
_Labidochromis caeruleus_ (Yellow Labs)
_Iodotropheus sprengerae_ (Rusties)
_Pseudotropheus_ sp. "acei"
All are fairly peaceful and shouldn't prevent peacocks or haps from showing their true colours and behaviours.

kevin


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Since this tank is more than 4 foot in length (unlike your other one), it would make a great tropheus tank. Tropheus will actually use the height of this tank.


----------



## Jayse (Feb 15, 2012)

zimmy said:


> Since this tank is more than 4 foot in length (unlike your other one), it would make a great tropheus tank. Tropheus will actually use the height of this tank.


 Although I really like Tropheus BIG TIME, and I was originally going to do Tropheus, I want to have several different colors or looking fish in the tank. I've been leaning towards all male peacock/hap/lab tank, but I also want to be able to see the mating rituals, spawning, mouthbrooding, etc.... probably more than just the labs. So my thought now is to have a little diversity in my tank... again staying away from Mbuna. I've seen others mention that Tropheus should be a species only tank, but have also seen several videos with a couple Tropheus mixed in with peacocks, etc and they look like they are doing great together. Because of the species only, I think a Tropheus species tank will have to wait until my next tank that I'm already thinking of... 

So far, other than the yellow labs, I've picked another fish... Copadichromis Borleyi, both the male AND female look nice and have a different appearance. I still need to figure out what I want for peacocks... I guess I can onlly go with one group since the the males would hybridize with the other peacock females. Don't know what other fish I could add to this mixture though.


----------



## Jayse (Feb 15, 2012)

Can someone tell me what the purpose of painting the side of the aquarium is. Wouldn't that cut down on what you could see? As you can see in my pics, the right side of the tank is painted black except for the overflow area. I'm removing the paint from the tank today, but am unsure whether I want to repaint the side in the new color I picked out for the back.


----------



## mpowers (Apr 8, 2011)

Maybe he had that side up against a wall and didn't want to see the wall? Otherwise is just perspective.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

I would advise against mixing a few tropheus with haps and peacocks. You're right that people post videos and photos on here with this mix but what you're seeing is just a moment in time. It doesn't mean it'll work long term or that it will work in your case.

The Copadichromis Borleyi are great looking fish. It may be worth posting a question about suitable tank mates for them in the Lake Malawi Species group to get some expert advice.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Jayse said:


> Can someone tell me what the purpose of painting the side of the aquarium is. Wouldn't that cut down on what you could see? As you can see in my pics, the right side of the tank is painted black except for the overflow area. I'm removing the paint from the tank today, but am unsure whether I want to repaint the side in the new color I picked out for the back.


Some species are more skittish than others. Having the sides painted can help so that traffic at the sides of the tank is less visible to the fish.

I'd leave it unpainted with the fish you're considering.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

That is a good ole Oceanic tank.


----------



## little_jimmy1994 (Apr 20, 2012)

ridley25 said:


> Lots of options with a five-footer, but since you're not into mbuna and I'm not experienced in anything outside of mbuna, I will only say that if you want one species in there as a group, you should have success with:
> _Labidochromis caeruleus_ (Yellow Labs)
> _Iodotropheus sprengerae_ (Rusties)
> _Pseudotropheus_ sp. "acei"
> ...


I completely agree with what Ridley25 says.

I do know some about the peacocks if your looking for species suggestions. I have some experience in having had a 125 all male tank (wish i still had it too)


----------



## Jayse (Feb 15, 2012)

Ok, WOW.... took a long time to find this thread I made. Tank building had to take a backseat for awhile, then right before I was going to start back with this build I shattered my elbow. A few steel plates and a few months later I'm still not able to carry or move more than a milk jug with one arm. I am however starting back with this build (currently working on the stand)... will definitely need to have friends come over to do the actual tank move.

Anyhow, this thread is back up and running, should have some pics either this weekend or by New Years Day.

I have made a decision (somewhat) fo what I'd like to stock with it. It's going to be a primarily all-male Peacock tank, with a breeding group of yellow tail Acei and yellow labs thrown in. I would possibly like to throw in one hap to break up the look (as far as size and patterns). I've made a previous post regarding the stocking of the fish recently but have only had one person respond advising 18 fish total so it doesn't look overcrowded. I have however seen a fish sponsor form this site advising 40-50 peacocks for a 125. I know its 12 gallons more, but thats a helluva lot more fish! Is this something that is mor eof a personal preference or what?? Okay, time to get back to working on the stand.


----------

